# UFO explodes over Phu Quoc Island (Viet Nam)



## v2 (May 29, 2008)

An unidentified flying object exploded at about 10am yesterday morning ( 28.05.2008 ) over the northern part of Phu Quoc Island, off the coast of the southern province of Kien Giang, according to Col Nguyen Van Qui, military chief of the island district.

Many local residents found many grey metal pieces, including a 1.5m long piece.

The island district authorities quickly contacted airline companies in Viet Nam, Cambodia and Thailand, but as of 10pm last night, none had confirmed any of their flights having faced accidents.

The explosion happened at about 8km above the ground, and perhaps it was a plane, but authorities could not identify whether it was a civil or military aircraft.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 29, 2008)

Note the slotted screws - not a western designed aircraft.


----------



## Henk (May 29, 2008)

This is funny, I have never seen aircraft parts like that before, but it looks man made.


----------



## evangilder (May 29, 2008)

Wow, Extraterrestrials that use rivets and slotted screws, just like our own technology. Hmmmm, you don't suppose the aliens are reverse engineering our technology, do you? 

If I had to guess, since no one is laying claim to a lost airplane, it was probably doing something it shouldn't, like smuggling drugs or contraband. Alright, who will be the first smartass to say it's Amelia Earhart or Steve Fossett?


----------



## Njaco (May 29, 2008)

I was gonna say Lucky. Haven't seen him for a few days. 

I thought the same thing about the screws and rivets. I'm sure advanced galactic technology would forego those crude fastening systems.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 29, 2008)

Maybe they're reverse-engineering their craft to *look *like terrestrial airplanes? Wouldn't that screw with your head, eh? *g* Or...even better....maybe they ARE the airplanes, and have lived here all along? Sentient aircraft, ticked off at the human race for all that we put their younger, more athletic cousins through in times of war. Silly us. Or......**_insert favorite conspiracy theory here:_ ______________**

Besides, I think its John Denver. He's been secretly running guns to rebel militias all these years, dropping Agent Orange from his gas-guzzling-emissions-spewing oil-burner plane. "Tree hugger" was just a front.


----------



## parsifal (May 29, 2008)

I think George Bush is a human, masquerading as an alien


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 29, 2008)

I took a look at the photo - riveted structure along with heavy bolts at a load carrying end - typical of former east-bloc designed aircraft. I've seen this on L-39s and MiG-21s.


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 29, 2008)

Got a feeling the UFO story is legit. Here's a video of the UFO before it exploded.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Own5smLPeus_

TO


----------



## Henk (May 29, 2008)

Youtube says the video does not exist anymore.


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 29, 2008)

The link works when I click on it. 

TO


----------



## Njaco (May 29, 2008)

Works here! Great link!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 29, 2008)

Could be the Martian version of the car named the Yugo. Cheap and inexpensive spacecraft for those space travellers on a budget.


----------



## Njaco (May 29, 2008)

yeah, you know with intergalactic gas prices being what they are.


----------



## Soren (May 29, 2008)

Why does every fibre in my body tell me that this UFO was a North Korean jet ??

Those bastards are up to no good I tell you!


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (May 29, 2008)

When I first saw the fried metal, I said to myself, that looks creepy. 

But if it's manmade, then maybe it is the Koreans.


----------



## David Cohen (May 29, 2008)

RUN! It's the Borg! Wait no its the Romulans! or the Dominion WE ARE ALL DOOMED! Just kidding. It looks like it came from something man made. For some reason I want to say it is possibly 1960s or latter even though I have no experience with any post WWII aircraft except for air shows.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 29, 2008)

Silly Earthlings, it is obviously bits and pieces of a Intergalactic Cruiser from the planet Rigel VII. Kang and Kodos must have parked it in the bad side of town and it was stripped for parts and sold on E-bay.


----------



## Njaco (May 29, 2008)

Duoh!


----------



## Matt308 (May 29, 2008)

Vietnam War detritus.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 31, 2008)

*LOL* Great vid, TO!!! Finally, in the world of digital imaging, we get a UFO shot that's actually in focus!


BTW....didn't Communist Russia try this stunt just before everything caved in, claiming UFO's landed in the Kremlin and all?


----------



## Matt308 (May 31, 2008)

news to me


----------



## Njaco (May 31, 2008)

I think it was 1917 and they've been there ever since.


----------



## Henk (Jun 4, 2008)

He he he...


----------



## Watanbe (Jun 6, 2008)

Njaco said:


> I think it was 1917 and they've been there ever since.



haha that made me laugh nice one!


----------



## seamist (Jun 27, 2008)

it's probably a simply case of one of grandpa munster's experiments gone wrong again.whenever herman explodes,he ends up everywhere and anywhere


----------

